# 4 8's in a crew cab F250 ?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Thinking JL 8W3v3's behind the back seat in a sealed enclosure. 
I'm running a single 10W6v2 in the front center console now....Y'all think it's worth the effort to "upgrade" ?
It is nice having the sub up front with everything else but more output wouldn't hurt anything. LOL

Thoughts? Opinions?

I know there are many other 8's out there...but for now let's just talk about the JL's


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have actually done this in these trucks and can tell you it works very well if done right. I built a wide down firing enclosure with about 1000 watts and it slammed. Would like to do another one but with two 8's ported. I would use something like a DD 1508 though. I used ID8's in the one I did that had 4 in it so I'm sure the 8W3's would do fine. I say go for it.


----------

